# How To Knit Eyelet Edging



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

I love this simple eyelet edging or "openwork edging" because it's simple and easy to knit. I made a video tutorial on how to knit this edging and would like to share it with KPC knitters. Thank you for letting me post this.

Here is the pattern;

CO 5 sts.

Row 1 (right side): Sl 1, yo, k2tog, k 2.

Row 2 (wrong side) and every even rows: Knit.

Row 3: Sl 1, [yo, k2tog] twice, yo, k1.

Row 5: Sl 1, [yo, k2tog] twice, yo, k2.

Row 7: Sl 1, [yo, k2tog] 3 times, yo, k1.

Row 9: Sl 1, [yo, k2tog] 3 times, yo, k2.

Row 11: Bind off 6 sts, yo, k2tog, yo, k1.

Row 12: Knit.

Repeat these 12 rows.

Note: If your bind off were too tight you might want to use the loosely bind off technique show in my video.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for this info. Have bookmarked it for future use.

God Bless


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

this piece is so pretty / lovely colors / nice edging / thanks for sharing


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

This is very pretty, thank u v much! Have filed ready for next blanket.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful! Can't wait to try it. Thank you.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Seeing that I'm a year older today, I can truly say that I've learned something new today. I love the edging and the cast off is amazing. The video is great and I have subscribed.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats a lovely edging, thank you for that. :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the instruction! I've bookmarked it.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice edging. Thank you for posting.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. It's really simple and very nice


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

This is lovely, thank you.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you I have also bookmarked the instructions thanks again


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for this! Very thoughtful!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you. This will be perfect for thr blanket (afghan) I am making. Bookmarking for sure.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you very much. The edging is lovely. I will bookmark for future reference. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

So pretty. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love this edging too. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you that is very pretty!!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for that! the pattern and the video....

I didn't go to the end of the video..now I'm wondering how you're going to attach the border to your shawl. Maybe it's on the end of the video??

Christine


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Enjoyed watching your video. You are a good patient instructor. I have booked marked your topic. The shawl looks nice and simple but very colorful and pretty with the Noro yarn you used. Are you able to share your pattern source?


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern and I love you avatar picture


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! I really like your website too; made a pin for the cupholder. How in the world am I ever going to get any knitting and crocheting done if I keep having so much fun finding all these new ideas!! HELP   Carlene


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> I love this simple eyelet edging or "openwork edging" because it's simple and easy to knit.


Thank you for your tutorial...very nice! To add to this, I just came across a way to attach an edging to your knitting, as you go. The lady in this tutorial is working on a hat but I don't see what you couldn't attach your edging to a baby afghan that is already done, for example, and knit the edge and attach it as you go, instead of having to sew it on afterward...just a thought  Here is the link if anyone is interested:






Again, thank you very much for the eding pattern. Happy stitching!!!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks really nice on that shawl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks, I'm going to put this on the baby afghan I am knitting now, plus I'm going to try to knit it on as I go as someone else suggested in one of the comments. :thumbup:


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

going to try the edging with the knit as you go. thanks


gottastch said:


> Thank you for your tutorial...very nice! To add to this, I just came across a way to attach an edging to your knitting, as you go. The lady in this tutorial is working on a hat but I don't see what you couldn't attach your edging to a baby afghan that is already done, for example, and knit the edge and attach it as you go, instead of having to sew it on afterward...just a thought  Here is the link if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NCAknitter said:


> going to try the edging with the knit as you go. thanks
> 
> :thumbup:


That's awesome NCAknitter! Take a photo when you are done. I did see that in the video that the lady slipped the first stitch of her already completed item so if you didn't do that on your already finished baby blanket, your join might look different than hers...it will be an interesting experiment


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I love the many things I have learned on this site.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

There's a variation of this edging on Ravelry -- Easy Baby Blanket with Lace Option by Denny Kelly. Since there are something like 450 projects for this pattern (!) you can see what other knitters did with this. Thanks for the YouTube video link -- love these!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I haven't tried the edging yet, but in comparing the two patterns, there is a slight difference in Rows 8-10.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/content/articles/2006/04/15/easy_baby_blanket_with_lace_feature.shtml
Row 8. Slip 1, Knit 11 sts
Row 9. Slip 1 Knit 11 sts 
Row 10 cast off 4 Sts Knit to the end ( 8sts) 
as opposed to http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/sands_baby_blanket/
Row 8 Slip 1, Knit 11 sts.
Row 9 Cast off 4 Sts. Knit to the end (8sts) 
Row 10 Slip 1, Knit to the end (8 sts)


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty edging. I've marked this and will give it a try. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

Knittingforever, Thank you for the pattern and video. How do you attach it? gottastch thank you for the video I hope to try the border and attach as I go.
Sue


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very nice edge for rugs. Thanks for sharing with us. Am going to try this on my nest rug instead of just crocheting around.


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for this! I have watched the video booked marked it and can't wait to try it.


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for this! I have watched the video booked marked it and can't wait to try it.


----------



## Storylady (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern and video. It looks simple enough for me to do.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

oh how nice of you to do this for us!!! 

Thank You! I've copied, printed, and placed a "hard copy" in one of my many pattern binders. I'll be ready the next time i need a pretty border...

Jan


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern and video!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. Have booked marked for future reference. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Christine,

I didn't show how to attach the edge to the shawl on the video. But I did finish sewing them together with simple hemming stitch.



Chemchic said:


> Thank you for that! the pattern and the video....
> 
> I didn't go to the end of the video..now I'm wondering how you're going to attach the border to your shawl. Maybe it's on the end of the video??
> 
> Christine


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Sue, 
I could have knitted and attached the border to the shawl at the same time, but I was inconvenience for me to carry my big shawl around with me everywhere. I used simple hem stitch to bind them together and it turned out just fine.


Knitsue said:


> Knittingforever, Thank you for the pattern and video. How do you attach it? gottastch thank you for the video I hope to try the border and attach as I go.
> Sue


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you, Lafemmefran, I plan to complete the shawl pattern pretty soon. 


Lafemmefran said:


> Enjoyed watching your video. You are a good patient instructor. I have booked marked your topic. The shawl looks nice and simple but very colorful and pretty with the Noro yarn you used. Are you able to share your pattern source?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

KP knitters, thank you so much for all the positive feedbacks, helpful tips and informations. So wonderful. Hope you all have a happy holiday!
By the way, he shawl pattern is now up if anyone interested.
http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/triangle-shawl-with-lacy-edge.html


----------

